# Need fashionable blank t-shirts for men and women? Check out Continental Clothing!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm happy to welcome Continental Clothing Company to the T-Shirt Forums as a new advertiser.

Quick notes about Continental Clothing:
All their t-shirt fabrics are *reactive dyed to enable discharge* screen printing and to ensure color fastness
They are committed to fair and ethical trading
Setup your account by emailing [email protected]
​*Continental Clothing Company* is among the most up-to-date wholesale fashion blank T-shirt brands in the world. 

Their line includes distressed t-shirts, *soft vintage styles*, as well as *organic cotton and bamboo tees*. 

For over a decade they have served the high end blank t-shirt market and been the garment of choice for top fashion brands. If you're looking for fitted, *stylish mens and women's garments* from a responsible vendor, be sure to check out the Continental Clothing line of blank tees. 

*They have worldwide offices:* Continental-USA.com in the USA, ContinentalClothing.com in the UK and Europe, ContinentalClothing.DE in Germany and ContinentalClothing.JP in Japan!​
​ *Continental Clothing* has been cool enough to extend *a special offer, exclusively for T-ShirtForums* members. 

Click here to see how to get 10% off your first order from Continental Clothing!​


----------

